

Ask HN: How do you quickly read and make comments on HN? - trevmckendrick

By the time an article&#x27;s in the top 10 on HN there&#x27;s already lots of comments.<p>I&#x27;ll skim the first 20%, assuming the best stuff is at the top. But many times I&#x27;ll see busy, smart people like PG inserting commentary on stuff that&#x27;s below the bottom half.<p>Do busy people read everything even when a lot of it is junk?<p>What are your comment reading strategies?
======
27182818284
I bookmark some of the top people and scan their stuff at my leisure.

For example:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=pg](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=pg)

------
l0gicpath
Skimming is a helpful reading skill. But personally I usually tend to wait for
a thread to mature enough, it weeds out the noise from the signal.

------
tagabek
HN is the one place that I like to read entire comment strings. If I find a
comment to be junk, I will generally pass it up immediately.

------
a3voices
I usually skim all the comments, spending more time reading ones that are
interesting.

